

New Finder UI in OSX Sneak Peek - alexknight
http://alexknight.net/blog/2010/10/20/new-finder-ui-in-osx-lion-sneak-peek.html

======
HaloZero
What are you talking about? Finder isn't even shown on those images. Wanna be
specific where?

~~~
alexknight
Have a look at the first screenshot shown of the Mac App store on the sneak
peak page. The look of the window "chrome" so to speak is definitely
different. That's what I'm talking about.

~~~
msbarnett
The controls are a bit different, true. Alignment and spacing are atypical, to
say the least.

However, "The Finder" is the desktop file manager program in Mac OS X. The
windowing theme is unrelated, so you may want to correct your post.

------
alexknight
So noted, however consistency wise the window chrome itself should be the same
through out anything. Perhaps what I really should not have singled out the
"Finder". I'll update my post none the less.

